# Madenkleber selbst machen?



## utgmk (16. August 2009)

Hallo

ich suche nach einem Rezept um den sündhaft teuren Madenkleber nachzubauen. Hat da jemand was passendes?



Hört sich vielleicht komisch an aber kann man nicht einfach
"Metylan Normal " nehmen?
http://www.metylan.de/Metylan-normal.2734.0.html

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## utgmk (16. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

Ok das mit Metylan Normal hat sich dann geklärt

https://www.sdb.henkel.de/activePDF/output/sdb_5776197_51244859.pdf


Ich hätte aber trotzdem ein Rezept für einen guten Madenkleber.


----------



## utgmk (17. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

Und was für Stärkemehl?

Reisstärke?
Kartoffelstärke?
Maisstärke?


----------



## Niy (17. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

staerke klebt alle inetwa gleich gut ... 
kannst dann aber auch normales 405er Mehl nehmen, das besteht aus fast nur weizenstaerke

gab es aber schonmal als thread: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=92330

Ich halte aber Gelantine fuer sinnvoller als Staerke, sollte unter Wasser laenger halten.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (17. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*



Niy schrieb:


> ...kannst dann aber auch normales 405er Mehl nehmen, das besteht aus fast nur weizenstaerke



Da ist Gluten zu empfehlen, hält länger im Wasser
Aus dem Zeug und Bodybuilderfutter mache ich sehr widerstandsfähige Teige, die sehr fängig sind.


----------



## utgmk (18. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

Alles klar.

Ich habe hier glaube ich noch ein bißchen Reisstärke. Die werde ich erstmal probieren. Wenn das nichts ist werde ich das andere probieren.


----------



## utgmk (20. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

Hallo also Reisstärke funktioniert nicht zum zusammenkleben.

Reisstärke eignet sich aber perfekt um die Maden trocken zu bekommen.


Ich habe das ganze auch mal mit Mehl probiert. Ist aber auch nicht ideal. Das gibt total klebrigen Teig. Dann kann ich auch ganz normales Futter nehmen (z.b. Top Secret)

Kennt keiner das Originalrezept von z.b. Morsella Madenkleber?


----------



## Sensitivfischer (20. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*



utgmk schrieb:


> ...Kennt keiner das Originalrezept von z.b. Morsella Madenkleber?



Nein wahrscheinlich nicht, zumal es Mosella heißen muss, aber ich glaube zu wissen, dass das Zeug auf Proteinbasis(Aminosäre- Eiweißmixtur) basiert.|kopfkrat
Drum habe ich ja auch auf Gluten(Weizeneiweißkleber) verwiesen.:g
Deine Lösung ist bei den Proteinen und nicht bei den Stärken zu finden.


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

sorry für die blöde Frage ... |uhoh:
wofür muß man Maden kleben ???


----------



## banta (20. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

um sie besser und punktgenau anfüttern zu können. haben sonst eine riesen streuung. und als madenballen mit schleuder kömmt man schon auf gute weiten


----------



## HD4ever (20. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

aha ... thx ! 
das macht Sinn ... :m


----------



## Bibbelmann (20. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*

An den Threadersteller:

Welche Absicht steht hinter so einem Beitrag?

Der Mosella Madenkleber ist eigentlich recht günstig, um 4 Euro für 250 gramm.. Kein Vergleich zu dem was man schon für die Maden ausgeben muss. Wenn es der gleiche Rohstoff ist wie bei anderen Herstellern ist das sogar ausgesprochen günstig, ich zahle für Rohmaterial  in kg Mengen 15 Euro und teilweise mehr, in 100gramm Mengen 3 Euro im Laden.

Von sündhaft teuer keine Spur!

Gruß
P


----------



## utgmk (24. August 2009)

*AW: Madenkleber selbst machen?*



> Der Mosella Madenkleber ist eigentlich recht günstig, um 4 Euro für 250 gramm.. Kein Vergleich zu dem was man schon für die Maden ausgeben muss. Wenn es der gleiche Rohstoff ist wie bei anderen Herstellern ist das sogar ausgesprochen günstig, ich zahle für Rohmaterial in kg Mengen 15 Euro und teilweise mehr, in 100gramm Mengen 3 Euro im Laden.


 
Also bei uns kosten 50g Madenkleber = 4,95Euro und das finde ich schon sehr teuer.


----------

